

Hacker News Posting Guidelines? - epi0Bauqu

I am one of those users who welcome (at least the experiment) of broadening news.yc to "Hacker News."  However, if the last few days of postings are any prediction of the next n, then perhaps some Hacker News Posting Guidelines would be in order.  I think that there should be a link to them on the Submit Link page because new posters won't know (and old posters may forget) that the Hacker News announcement even exists.  PG's "anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity" maybe a good start, but I just don't think it is enough.  My suggestion would be to add:<p>No politics.
No old stuff.
If you post a question, post 1 not &#62;1. <p>What else?
======
JBiserkov
Change title to

"Hacker News Posting Guidelines?"

We need _some_ posting guidelines.

We need a spell checker, at least for titles (there is a typo in this very
topic).

We need _some_ moderation. (For me quality is more important than democracy).

We need a section "Hacker's classic readings" (books, articles, essays).

We need to calm down :).

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Heh, good call. Title changed.

------
portLAN
Some of the old stuff is classic, and will be new to younger hackers:
<http://www.acm.org/classics/sep95/>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I agree that there are useful classics, but they are not news. There are also
100s (if not 1000s) of great old books that most hackers would be interested
in reading, but I don't think links should be submitted to them individually.
Perhaps a new aggregate list of links would be news since it is new. Maybe a
Hacker News wiki is a better place for such classics.

~~~
portLAN
A searchable news timeline with the highlights would be handy; zoomed out,
only the top stories would show, which makes navigation much more feasible
(unlike Slashdot's "Older Stuff") -- kind of like the human history timelines
we see from time to time, with "fire", "stone tools", and "landing on Moon" as
major points, while zooming in a _teensy_ bit more would get you LOLcats.

This could be subdivided by category so the above ACM article would show up if
you were looking at the top Programming articles, in the 1995 part of the
timeline. Lisp would show up at the end of the 50s. Kind of puts things in
perspective.

Under Start-Ups, "Apple Goes Public" in 1980; Netscape in 1995; Google in
2004. Pets.Com on the zoom-in.

